# Gaming Plumbers



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Well if your like me and can get into some video games. This combines the best of both plumbing & gaming worlds.


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28621943272/in/album-72157671101902561/


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

GAN said:


> Well if your like me and can get into some video games. This combines the best of both plumbing & gaming worlds.
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28621943272/in/album-72157671101902561/




That's awesome! Think I might try that at my own house


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Michaelcookplum said:


> That's awesome! Think I might try that at my own house
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Without that AAV I hope.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

how about the ty on its side , first one on the bottom..


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Remember Flyout, some states approve them, but I would say as high under the cabinet as possible.

ShtRnsdownhill, yep I don't know any area that would approve that, unless the Tee was in the vertical. But heck does a gamer really care........:whistling2:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

at least its john deere green................


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Being a drain cleaner I would have added a "Y" at the bottom so it could be cleaned. Being all glued it is going to be hard to get apart!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RayThePlumber (Oct 1, 2015)

*Typical trailer, mobile, manufactured housing plumbing*

I have been shaking my head over this for over 40 years.
My area is full of mobiles. We work on more mobiles than houses. A lot of it is because of the poor building standards. They are built to the Mobile Home Manufacturer's Association specs. That tells it all.

A 2 bath double wide will have 2 1.5" plumbing vents. One for each toilet. And that comes off the tub or shower drain that tees in under the toilet. Almost exclusively 1.5" drains for everything.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

RayThePlumber said:


> I have been shaking my head over this for over 40 years.
> My area is full of mobiles. We work on more mobiles than houses. A lot of it is because of the poor building standards. They are built to the Mobile Home Manufacturer's Association specs. That tells it all.
> 
> A 2 bath double wide will have 2 1.5" plumbing vents. One for each toilet. And that comes off the tub or shower drain that tees in under the toilet. Almost exclusively 1.5" drains for everything.


its called job security.....if they built them right..you will be outa business.....Id send an xmas card to the manufacture and thanx them for all the work....:yes:


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I am impressed by the long sweep on the left bowl. If you throw enough **** at the wall, some of it will stick.


----------



## alldayplumbing (Jul 15, 2016)

I laughed out loud at that. Memories of playing playing super mario brothers when I was in high school = good times.


----------

